# Power Needed



## eb5775 (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there a rule of thumb based on the number of track footage to the overall power supply. I have a power unit that came with a basic oval, 4 9" straights with 12 18" curves, will that be sufficient to power something 3 or 4 times that size?

Ed
Loving this new hobby!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Rule of thumb...not really.The most determining factor to power supply capacity is the number of locomotives you wish to run at the same time on any given size layout.It is also true that the longer the track the more likely you may have some power loss due to track joints most of the time.This is why you shouldn't depend on track alone to carry the current.This is why most modelers use a buss wire system and multiple feeders (every three to six feet) to ensure constant power throughout the layout.


----------



## eb5775 (Jan 22, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Rule of thumb...not really.The most determining factor to power supply capacity is the number of locomotives you wish to run at the same time on any given size layout.It is also true that the longer the track the more likely you may have some power loss due to track joints most of the time.This is why you shouldn't depend on track alone to carry the current.This is why most modelers use a buss wire system and multiple feeders (every three to six feet) to ensure constant power throughout the layout.


Thanks for the help!!


----------

